# XDM/ XD Tactical Model Holster 9/357/40



## airtractorfan (Dec 24, 2009)

I finally found the right holster for me and it fits the pistol very well.[covers all the slide]
The model is: Safariland 6378-149-411 The holster has foam lining and locks and releases very good. I recommend this holster for the 5"barrel Tactical model XD's or the XDM model.


----------

